# New 2010 Audi Q7 S-Line



## JustinoMet (Jun 22, 2009)

I have to order my new 2010 Audi Q7 tomorrow. I now have to choose new colors but I can't find pictures of them. Need help.
I'm down to two now..
What they called Orca Black or Graphite Grey.. 
I think I prefer Graphite grey but it seems like a new color so I have never seen one like that.. risky choice. 
I have to say that orca black si also a new black.. 
Anyone has picture of these new colors?
Thanks. I am new to this forum.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: New 2010 Audi Q7 S-Line (JustinoMet)*

Do they offer an S-Line for the 2010?
I have not seen any pictures or heard the release of it for the facelift


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

S-Line is a standard issue for exterior of 4.2 cars, otherwise S-Line isn't an option


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (veedubmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubmac* »_S-Line is a standard issue for exterior of 4.2 cars, otherwise S-Line isn't an option

For 2010?
Do you have a picture of the Facelifted S-Line?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (iwantanaudi)*

I have no pictures, but...
4.2 cars are only available in Prestige guise.
Prestige 
Includes 3.6 Prestige features plus: 
-- -- -- 
S line exterior package, Electrically adjustable steering column, 
Warm Weather package, Wood shift knob.
There will be no S-Line interior, and instead of having an S-Line exterior on lesser 3.6 cars, there will be another "looks" package that uses more chrome bits in the door handles and lower body.


----------



## tarsands (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: New 2010 Audi Q7 S-Line (JustinoMet)*

I ordered a 2010 tdi s-line last week. My dealer has a full order guide including pics.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: New 2010 Audi Q7 S-Line (tarsands)*

Perhaps Canada is different. I have a copy of the USA 2010 model guide and S-line is no where to be found except where I mentioned it above.


----------



## tarsands (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: New 2010 Audi Q7 S-Line (veedubmac)*

I'll email it to you if you like.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I wasn't disagreeing with you- I was looking at the model guide I have for the USA and there was no mention of the Sline... It was dated April 2009 so maybe there has been a change since then.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: New 2010 Audi Q7 S-Line (tarsands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tarsands* »_I'll email it to you if you like.

tarsands you have an IM


----------



## tarsands (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: New 2010 Audi Q7 S-Line (iwantanaudi)*

I noticed that the reference to the s line in the Canadian order guide only appears in the wheel section. The option price sheet lists the s line package as a $ 3900 dollar option.


----------

